
Widespread ISP Outage in North America Peaking - bitforger
A bunch of services are being reported as down. Also looks like they&#x27;re peaking:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;downdetector.com&#x2F;
======
burntrelish1273
More info: [http://isitdownrightnow.com/outage-reports/outage-
report-11-...](http://isitdownrightnow.com/outage-reports/outage-
report-11-06-17/outage-report-11-06-17.htm)

Note: Snapchat's API endpoint is
[https://api.casper.io](https://api.casper.io)

------
corgi6969
Snapchat isn't working now (4:50pm EST).

------
moltar
I had an outage in Canada today for about 10 mins around noon EST.

------
theklub
Same here in CT, some things work some things don't.

------
distantsounds
downdetector gets all their data by scouring twitter posts, there is nothing
scientific about their collection.

~~~
eugeniub
Nobody's looking for a peer reviewed study on today's internet outage.

------
scarface74
Nuget.org was down for awhile today...

------
bearbearbear
Must be a cyber attack because if it was a technical problem the mass media
would have reported it already.

